# Static wxgtk build



## AlexF (Apr 12, 2010)

I installed wxgtk by using these commands:


```
cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wxgtk28
make
make install
make clean
```
Now I have ansi release configuration:


```
$ wxgtk2-2.8-config --list
Default config is gtk2-ansi-release-2.8
```
What should I do to have static release configuration? In Linux I had configure script, here there is wxgtk port, I cannot find any command line reference.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the subject matter, but there's more than one wxgtk port:


```
x11-toolkits/wxgtk28      The wxWidgets GUI toolkit with GTK+ bindings
x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-common The wxWidgets GUI toolkit (common files)
x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-contrib The wxWidgets GUI toolkit contributed libraries
x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-contrib-common The wxWidgets GUI toolkit contributed libraries (common files)
x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode The wxWidgets GUI toolkit (Unicode)
x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode-contrib The wxWidgets GUI toolkit contributed libraries (Unicode)
```

The wxgtk28-common port is pulled in by wxgtk28, but the other ports are separate entities. Don't know if this has any relevance though.


----------

